# Bark Control



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

The tritronics ones are good. They have adjustable corrections on them, so you can tune it as needed, and seem to be the most consistant.

I've heard a lot about the citronella ones not working, or not being effective after they've been sprayed a few times. Plus to me it's a horrible thing to have perfume stuck on your face all day and not being able to get away from the smell.

If you get the electric type collar, put it on as low as possible, on him and then put him out by himself for the first bit, so he gets used to the way it works. If he's still barking move the correction up one, then put him out again by himself for a while, till you find what works for him. Some dogs will panic if it's too high at first and attack the other dogs around them as a result, thinking it's the other dog if they don't understand how the whole thing works. But in general once it's on the right setting (more to annoy him than anything else) it works within minutes and breaks the habit, then after a month or so you can try him without it and see if he's good, if not then it can go back on again.

Lana


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Cool. One vote for the Tritronics 

I won't leave it on him when I leave the house. My concern is that Gilmour will rip it off him and chew it up. He's always had a bad habit chewing collars off


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah you'd have to watch that one. But for the outside woofing it works quite well. 

Perhaps one day they'll make a collar that isn't chewable...

Lana


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Not to put down Tritronics, they have excellent stuff. However DH got a Sportdog collar for Quinn. It is rechargeable, which I don't think Tritronics is, also it starts out at a low setting on it's own, if the dogs continues to bark the level will increase until the dog stops barking. Quinn only wore it a couple of weeks, and stopped her barking in the house. Now she only barks in high intensity situations. We did have to replace the transmitter, it somehow got turned off and we could not turn it back on, and SportDog got a new one right out to us, and then asked for the return of the old one. 

So look at Sport dog too, and see which one works better for your situation. I never had a barking dog before, it was nice to get that under control quickly with the anti bark collar. Believe me, if Gabby is noisy, I will get one on her as soon as possible.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

do the electronic collars go off if another dog barks, correcting the dog wearing it even when he didn't bark?


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

mylissyk said:


> do the electronic collars go off if another dog barks, correcting the dog wearing it even when he didn't bark?



Nope. They go off of the vibration of the dog that's wearing it, when they bark. As soon as they bark too, so they learn very quickly to modify their behavior and stop barking.

At least the good ones do, I think there are some that are noise activated and yes, another dog can bark and the dog wearing the collar will get corrected for it. Something to check on when looking.

Lana


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah, I tried one of the $9.95 AS seen on TV "Bark-Off" jobs that CVS had.

What a royal piece of crap LOL

The TV constantly set it off. Closing a cabinet or drawer in the kitchen set it off.

It pissed Gilmour off so much he grabbed it off the end table twice and tried to chew it up out in the dog kennel LOL


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Will these collars work in more intense situations? My two younger Goldens like to bark at people walking by, think it will work for that?


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

are any of these "no bark" collars waterproof?? my lab is obnoxious when we're at river

(sorry if this is too off topic)


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Ticket had one on, because he started fence fighting with everything and going manic in the process. Collar on, annoying zap if he barked, he instantly stopped the fun game of going bonkers over the other dogs. Not sure if they're all waterproof but I think you'd be able to get them like that (my e collars are waterproof).

Lana


----------



## pwrstrk02 (Aug 11, 2010)

I say you get what you pay for in collars. The two dogs next door wears them. They are set off on sound. I have to laugh at them because one will cause the other to get shocked. I laugh only because I can't stand the dogs.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Good ones as stated are not triggered by anything but throat vibration of the dog wearing it. Yes water proof too. We use it on Quinn dock jumping. She is annoying when my other dogs are having their turn... 

Our trainer (field) said "why have the dog wear themselves out barking their fool heads off?" Let me tell you, Quinn's brains do not run out her ears anymore either. 

I think our collar was $100 roughly. The Tritronics bark limiter was cheaper (slightly) but not rechargeable, which was a plus for us as shoppers.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I ordered the SportDog 10R. I like that it has 3 modes:

1. Starts at low setting, increases as the dog continues to bark and stops when the barking ceases. Next bark it goes off at the level that was successful in stopping the bark the last time.

2. Starts at a low setting, increases as the dog continues to bark, and stops when the barking ceases. Next bark it starts over at the lowest level.

3. Pre-set level of your choice.

I plan on using setting 2.

I also like that it's rechargeable. All of these seem to use non-standard 6v batteries and that can get expensive quick!

I hate the whole idea of this but at some point you gotta head it off before you start getting tickets  I've never had a barker like Milo so this is a first for me.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok, the SportDog should be here this morning. Gotta love Amazon Prime 

Having to use this thing really makes me feel like an Ass, but I guess it's better than getting official complaints sent to the cops. Milo is very, very loud and I can't help but think that may be coming.

I already found big oyster shells in the dog run, and I think one of the Neighbor's (I know which one), may have been throwing them at him to shut him up.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> I ordered the SportDog 10R. I like that it has 3 modes:
> 
> 1. Starts at low setting, increases as the dog continues to bark and stops when the barking ceases. Next bark it goes off at the level that was successful in stopping the bark the last time.
> 
> ...


Sounds like what we got. Hope you are as happy as we were.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok, it came in. It's charging right now.

**** this thing looks Draconian 

Sorry Milo. It's for your own good!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

No problems so far. I _think _it's working


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Bumped for the other person who was looking into this...


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Update: Seems to be working fine. I don't use it every day, though I probably should.

He hasn't freaked out. He isn't afraid of it. He'll let me put it on any time I want to.

He really doesn't seem much effected by it at all other than it has helped curb is harking outside.


----------

